# Show Us Your Favorite HO Racing Machines!!



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok fellas. Lets get some sweet pictures of the stuff you run most when your running alone.

This is usually very different to what you bring to an actual race. I'm going to get some shots tomorrow of what I love to mess with.

Show us your stuff!!!

Here's a new fav for me.


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*These are two.....*

of about 30. These two have Aurora grey-tip arms(unbalanced/untrued), stock Aurora magnets, Aurora wheels & axles(skinny-tire) under RRR's Torino and Cyclone stockers.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Magna-something.....*

afx shoes,jl body,aw brushes and springs,afx cop top gear plate and its red arm that some claim doesnt work on aw chassis,aw gtx red chassis,oscar the track cleaner rear end (AJ's),riggen front end ?And i don't know from where guide pin. CAR OF MANY PARTS! was said to be track illegal....but not in my hut!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

My two newest at the moment.Box stock M/T's with slip-ons. Or if the mood strikes i get out a pair of wicked fast G3R's.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Here's ours *

Hi Gang
Those are some sweet lookin rides posted above! Heres a few I only roll out when its just me, or me and the TM 

My own castings & paint 



























These only come out on "special" occasions  Again, my own castings & paint, these are on tyco chassis.









Whaddya think??

Larry


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Laary those are some sweet looking rides there!!

Do they still make the sprint cars??

Those stockers are customs?

Are the first 2 the chevy ssr?


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i love them all its hard to pick


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Larry those are some sweet looking rides there!!
> 
> Do they still make the sprint cars??
> 
> ...


 Hi Joe
Thanks for the kind words. :thumbsup:
To answer your questions.................

The sprint cars are my casting. Yep, I still have the moulds, just not sure when I'll have time to cast more. I travel alot, not alot of home time.

Yep, I made copies of the A/FX bodies to paint & decal.

Yep, those are SSR's I made a few years back. Both are on Pro Track wheels, and Aurora T Jet chassis. I was working at Pro Track back then, and helped "R&D" the HO line of wheels.

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

mahorsc said:


> i love them all its hard to pick


 Hi *mahorsc*
I love those torinos!!!

Larry


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Joe
> Thanks for the kind words. :thumbsup:
> To answer your questions.................
> 
> ...


WOW!! Thats some freaking talent!!! The SSR's are so cool cause I never seen one before.

Can you make any Buick GS's? 65 70 71 72??

Do you sell stuff?


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> WOW!! Thats some freaking talent!!! The SSR's are so cool cause I never seen one before.
> 
> Can you make any Buick GS's? 65 70 71 72??
> 
> Do you sell stuff?


 Hi Again Joe 
I never made many SSR's, that was just a "see if it could be done" kinda thing. As far as the '60s GS' goes, I dont have any of those in my casting master box, but maybe someone else does. I did a few years back, but dontt have anything at the moment. If things with my job go as I think they will (and it aint good) I might start casting again. I'll let everyone know if/when I do start casting.

Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Heres a few more................
My wifes Dirt Late Model on a A/FX chassis, my casting









My wifes tyco sprint car, my casting & paint









Here is a 1 off I did on a 4 gear Aurora









There are a pair of JoeZ castings on T Jets









A Charger A/FX copy I cast & painted









I have a ton more that just come out on those "quiet evenings" at _*Acmeland Raceway Park*_. 

Come on gang, I know there are a bunch more sweet rides out there, post some pics!!

Larry


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Agreed on the Buicks. As far as GM musclecars go, I really miss them as far as tjet bodies. There are readily available Chevelles and GTOs for both '64-'67 and '68-'72 bodystyles, and I think the Cutlass/442 is available as a '68 (MEV) and a '70 (Dash), but there are NO Buick musclecar bodies around for tjet chassis. I'd love to see both some midsize Buicks and '64-'67 intermediate Oldsmobiles...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Ok...


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

[

My own castings & paint 











Whaddya think??

If you EVER make the SSR I would REALLY like to buy one (maybey more if my sons see it.) That is really nice!!! Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

More...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I have to shoot some pics first!

Nice cars Larry - I just cast the Magnum myself!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*This one felt right*

For whatever reason, I got way too many favorites to ever choose just one...I'll drop them in from time to time.










Let's start with this HW diecast conversion made from mostly AFX junk, and the leftovers from a totalled brass rat I had lying around.










Currently owned by Win 43....and I still miss it...LOL! This was one of those builds where everything lined up and just fell together. One of my favorites because the rake is dumb lucked just right.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> Agreed on the Buicks. As far as GM musclecars go, I really miss them as far as tjet bodies. There are readily available Chevelles and GTOs for both '64-'67 and '68-'72 bodystyles, and I think the Cutlass/442 is available as a '68 (MEV) and a '70 (Dash), but there are NO Buick musclecar bodies around for tjet chassis. I'd love to see both some midsize Buicks and '64-'67 intermediate Oldsmobiles...
> 
> --rick



Rick there is one guy making I think a 59 Electra or Wildcat. He makes a sweet 69 Coupe DeVille too!!I seen him at the last Parsippany Hilton Hotel in Jersey show a few months back. But aside from the Buick GN's that JL made a few years ago, thats it!! Period!!

WTF?? They make a freaking Henry J for pete's sake!! Which is totally cool with the blower hanging out of the hood!! I slammed a white on and it looks great!!:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

How cool would it be to get a 73 boattail Riv or a 76 electra 225 or a 74 Olds Cutlass 442 or a 75 Delta 88 or 70 Buick GS Stage 1?

They make a 64 GTO which is almont the same as the 65 GranSport, so why not make that too!!! How bout a 65 Olds?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Tooling costs money!! But there are some of your desires out there..Taillights fade on the bay AKA alfaslot here on HT makes some great bodies. He did an early 70's Riviera. The problem is finding a master to make the mold from, and cutting it just right to keep the proportions somewhat correct.There is a MEAD brothers Buick GS and a 442 also. The year may not be what you want, but it's better than nothing!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This ones called "Killer"


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool thread!!! Here's a fav car of mine. Just a fun car!!!


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*"Mad Dog's Speedway" stable.....*

Nothing gets a spot here, unless it is "RTR".


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well this is the place where this fits in!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Don't see them much on the board,but they do exist....at home.Is it just me?(i'll replace this pic in a little as to not waste space)


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some nice candidates posted! My favorite, anything Hilltop produces. :devil: 

 :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*One of Many Favs*

This was my first scratch built rail dragster about '86 vintage Tomy AFX chassis and lots of brass.

-Paul


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

darn photobucket won't let me paste my photos,grrrr...any help?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Paul thats impressive to say the least.

Here's a few of mine. Lots are lowered but no cut wheelwells anywhere in my bunch.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I try to download more pictures in which I just resized all of them the same size and after I posted the first 2, now when I try to upload any of the others, it's telling me now they're too big??? WTF???


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

anyhelp with posting from photobucket??it's been awhile,and i think they changed their site or something...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

GS, get a photobucket account.. It's free, and you can post the pictures directly here without the size restrictions..

Newbie, The bucket did change the site around a bit. If you have more than the master album, it can be a pain to find your way around. Check your most recent uploads, and if the master album isn't in there, upload a new picture. This should bring you to your main album. It cornfused the heck out of me when they switched it around....


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks joe!i am not on my computer anymore,and don't have backups.only my bucket account.i will see if my gal will lemme use her camera,and then i can post pics of a bunch of new aquisitions while i am at it.the paste feature doesn't seem to work,and i am a ludite at best when it comes to 'puters...lol!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotnewbie69 said:


> thanks joe!i am not on my computer anymore,and don't have backups.only my bucket account.i will see if my gal will lemme use her camera,and then i can post pics of a bunch of new aquisitions while i am at it.the paste feature doesn't seem to work,and i am a ludite at best when it comes to 'puters...lol!




You and me both!!!! Cell phone camera?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I snapped a few of my favorite HO's testing the camera on my new Smartphone a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Slott V said:


> I snapped a few of my favorite HO's testing the camera on my new Smartphone a couple of weeks ago.



Cool stuff. Are those Porshe's Amrac's???


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Slott V said:


> I snapped a few of my favorite HO's testing the camera on my new Smartphone a couple of weeks ago.




Your phone works better than my camera.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Joe65Skylark, the silver one in that pic is a Porsche and the blue one is a Datsun Z.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*HO favs..*

Slot V-

I have to agree that Rokar Datsun is one of my favorite cars in my collection. Something about the paint scheme and the stance. The Rokar/LL porsches like the one in the pic are sweet too...

Nice stuff..

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's some of my buddies, just fun to run or take a quick lap...Kind of a mix blend, T-Jets, AFX, Tyco, & Lifelike...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

whats the yellow #8 body?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotnewbie69 said:


> whats the yellow #8 body?


Ooh, ooh, lemme guess... Looks like a Tjet Jag with AFX wheels?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yer probably right about tjet,but it doesn't look like aurora from the pic...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Newbie, It's an Aurora Jag I reworked a little. Filled in the bumper areas and added a spoiler. Here's a red one I did a while back also...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks randy.it was the mods and the fabulous finish on the paint which made me think it may have been a resin body.great work as always.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Those early Rokar (-couldn't remember if they were Rokar or Cox) cars do have great detailing and they are pretty fast even today. Both are fun to race. I have the glass for the Datsun but it falls out.

Here are a couple more favorites in the collection. The red chrome '55 is one of my original AFX cars from childhood and is still in fantastic shape. The Miller GD Indy is another shelf queen that has awesome detailing. The '67 Camaro is a Road Race Replica and will make it around my 50° banked turns with the silicones if I get enough speed.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*A few more pics!*

Heres some IROC SG+ Dash Camaros-MegaG's & some G3-G3R's. I like this thread to see what everyone else is running.Lottsa nice cars here!!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow randy cool line up ! heres a question is that a windmill in the front row? i,ve tried to get 1 but out of production.if you dont mind where did you get that 1?the tide monte carlo looks like it,s ready for a qualifyin session. nice line up i,ll send ya address and ya can just send them along.thanx for the peek. joe g


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

joegri said:


> wow randy cool line up ! heres a question is that a windmill in the front row? joe g


Yea, it's Windmill. I forgot where I got it Joe. Let me do some searching...RM


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


>


I don't know what that is Mr Hall, but I like it.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It looks to me like a totally custom hot rod with filled sides, and a willys roof!!! And set up for either a modified AFX chassis, or drastically lowered (axlewise) T jet chassis, and scrunched up to a short wheelbase... Some serious shoe voodoo noticed up front. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Am I even remotely close, Bill??


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Still one of my favorite pics...our old gang following the winner on the victory lap:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> It looks to me like a totally custom hot rod with filled sides, and a willys roof!!! And set up for either a modified AFX chassis, or drastically lowered (axlewise) T jet chassis, and scrunched up to a short wheelbase... Some serious shoe voodoo noticed up front. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Am I even remotely close, Bill??


Yeah Old Blue is a t-jet and yer mostly correct Joe 'cept the roof is a union of Vibe XK140 and T-jet Camaro, and it uses the truck hole up front. It was gonna be a streetrod. Then it took on somedirt track DNA along the way...and became neither.

With the rear drop axle, Old Blue handles like a fray car. The magnatraction armature gives her a nice broad powerband. A pure joy to drive with wreckless abandon...even at the limit she's hard to deslot.

Per Joe Skylark's first post, I'm picking ones that I run when I'm latenight lapping by myself.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> Still one of my favorite pics...our old gang following the winner on the victory lap:


Gee, where are they all now?:tongue:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are some of mine;


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Threads like this remind me that I have (almost) too many cars.:thumbsup: 

The first pic is the cars I keep around the track all the time. A mix of mag cars and tjets. The second pic is of a few of my many favs...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Like most I have a couple favs...*

I have cut back my herd to a select inner circle of grin makers. All NOS tjets, but with 5 distinct set-ups that seem to like my small road course. These are the best in there respective classes on my track. Closely matched by others, but these can do the harder lane with ease and win. :dude:

*Hot Rod w/ JW's aluminum...*









*Long Wheelbase Cougar w/ JW's aluminum Tuffy style...*









*Willys w/ Vincents Afx rears...*









*Short Wheelbase Vintage Porsche w/ JW's skinny front/PVT rears...*









*These 2 just look good trading paint going around the layout...*


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

those are sweet!love the modifieds!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The green Willys and me have something in common. 

Getting ready to head out to the first pancake breakfast of the season.......

Yummm!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Fine looking bunch Dave!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have to say i'm impressed. You guys are very creative and are giving me some ideas. I guess we were a little intimidated to mess with an original Aurora body but with all the new AW and Dash's and the like, I guess it's open season nowadays!!

Just so happens I spent around 80 bucks on decals a few weeks ago. I think 10 or 12 different sheets. I can't remember who I bought them from on epay but i'll have to get me exacto knife out and get cracking!!!!:thumbsup:

Where else can I get some cool decals?? Anyone on the board here make them??


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

check patto's place.lotsa guys use them


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotnewbie69 said:


> check patto's place.lotsa guys use them



Thanks but i'm not following where your directing me?:thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Thanks but i'm not following where your directing me?:thumbsup:


http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html
> 
> --rick




Thanks Again Rick!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

sorry i didn't have the link...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My favorites are usually the latest things I've created, and the great stuff I've received from my buds here on HT. I am the oddball of the group, who is always looking to go slower...









































































There's plenty more... These are just some of the newest uploads in my photobucket...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice stuff everybody...*

... These little slices of HO favorites are awesome.... and joeLED... The city bus is one of yer greatest hits bar none. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The car that got me here...*

Man there are some great slot cars in this thread!!

Will post up one of them but, have many, many, many favorites made by other HobbyTalkers here & some of them are mine also.
:hat:  :hat: :freak: ( you all know who you are )

Why this one? Ed made this Crazy "Kid Killer" way back when & posted pictures in the Customs thread. 
It is what grabbed my attention visualy to this site & sucked me in.....oh yeah!



















Some people make Horror movies but, Ed made a Horror slot car. How cool is that.

Some how I was lucky enough to even get this Sweet "Kid Killer" that Ed casted up and created for a one of a kind slot car in my possesion.
It has inspired many of a slot car build. 

Would have never thought of building the 46 Ford Convertible with the 
headless driver, 
Gnome with bloody shears behind his back, 
Eyeball muscle passenger driving Dude and
the lady with a head on the plate slot car if it wasn't for this car. :freak:

Bob...Thanks for making my favorite slot car Ed...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

That thing is sick!!!!

And it's a one off to!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Joe ponytail,Here's a couple of my favorites.
TOM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Joe ponytail,Here's a couple of my favorites.
> TOM




Tom those are sweet. I want to stop by when it's good for you and grab a few things.

How you feeling??


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

love those HOT RODS Tom!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool,cool rods Tom!! Must get a couple of those now I've seen how good they look finished. 
Here's my weathered 917.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Heres a couple of fresh 55's.Both are G3R's-One stock the other souped!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Box stock AFX magnatraction. It's faster than anything I've seen so far.










:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Box stock AFX magnatraction. It's faster than anything I've seen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of which era? 70's?

Cool car btw.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Love those hot rods tom, nice weathered 917 Kiwi & of coarse any slot with the Kings #43 body on it is gonna be fast Rich! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...RiderZ those 55s are cool...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Anymore Fav's? You know the one's you won't pull out when you have buddies over????

I know there's more.:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*wash and wear stang*










This stang was cut up to the panty lines...er... mold line. I stripped several miles of green garden variety latex off of it....and the bumper chrome....whoopsie! The stripes were gacked too so I just rubbed her out as is. This old pic doesnt do her justice...but then again neither did I.

Curiously she has one of those mystical hodge podge chassis that we discuss from time to time. It was picked out of the turd box so it could be lowered without guilt. I cobbled her together one night using some decent but well used parts...and she promptly ran away and hid from stuff that I actually tried to make go fast...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill that stang has stance!!!

I love it. And I Hate Rustangs!!


----------



## bobbythebull (Mar 30, 2006)

*hi im new Im bobby*

Hi im new and just wanted to share some pics of a few of my slots.But pictures are to big How do you get them to load. Thank you Bobby


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobbythebull said:


> Hi im new and just wanted to share some pics of a few of my slots.But pictures are to big How do you get them to load. Thank you Bobby


Try using this free picture resizing site. Just browse, pick a picture, resize it then save it to disk. It will prompt you through and put the new pic in your pictures, just smaller.

http://www.picresize.com/


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site by the way. Great place with unbelievably talented slot car guys and customizers.

Look aroung when you have some time. There are some amazing cars posted in these threads.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Simple plain janes,and no fender's,nail polish vette,and wrong direction 71gtx i did.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Thanks to Scott Vargo, some old memory lane shots of cars that were runners then, runners now:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Still and always loved that 356!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It is hot!!!!!

I just got 2 of Bruce's porsche's! 

Can't wait to have at em.:freak:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I figured this slot car has well over 500 actual miles on it and maybe a lot more.
I've run it on my Rokar oval for 24 hours straight with the controller trigger set,
for as fast as it can take the turns for more days than I can remember.
I've changed the brushes, pickup shoes and gears several times and I have a lot of spares.
Even though I oil it and grease the gears regularly I run the parts to destruction.
The armature is about ready to go, it's getting hot and losing power fast.

It's a BSRT G3 972 stiff chassis with a pro guide pin.
Dan DeCosmo T+ bulkhead with Tyco brush barrels, brush springs and brushes.
Tyco armature.
BSRT Tyco ski shoes with Wizzard double coil springs.
Tomy/AFX Turbo front.
Tomy/AFX Super G+ rear axle with 7/25 gears and Turbo rims.
Tomy/AFX Super G+ motor magnets and traction magnets.


















__________________


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sweet looking set up, Fist! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

How do you like the Dan DeCosmo T+ bulkhead ? I was looking to get a couple as I like the Tyco brush system more than the G+ endbell.

Inquiring minds and all that...


----------

